# Sarunas or Tinsley



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

If we dont get rid of JT, who is going to start. I would say if Jaskevicius is so good as everybody says he is I think he should start. I think that we should keep JT but if we do get rid of him I think that he should be traded for a C or F, or SG


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> I think that we should keep JT but if we do get rid of him I think that he should be traded for a C or F, or SG


Center and Small Forward are fine at this point. I'd let Tinsley start the first 10-20 games, and if Jasikevicius plays well enough in the time he gets off the bench, he could become a starter. I'm just hoping that at some point Rick will actually make a decision on the full-time starter, because alternating starters is not good for the team.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tinsley I am almost certain is going no where.
AJ would be the most logical PG in a Trade I believe IMO.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I want Tinsley to start at the beginning of the year, but if Jasikevicius plays better, then he should be given the spot. I just don't see Sarunas starting over Tinsley this season. I'm sure Tinsley will miss a few games, so Jasikevicius will have a chance to show Carlisle what he can do.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

I think this is a good move since Tinsley is always injured. He can take our team to the top.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is this question even asked? 

Tinsley...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If we keep Jamaal Tinsley, I would assume he'll start at first. The more interesting question to me is, after he gets injured for ten or twenty games and Jasikevicius takes his starting spot, will Tinsley get his spot back when he returns from the injury?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It's Tinsleys job to lose. When he is healthy, he is a very good point guard, and raises the tempo of the game; which the Pacers need. 

Like McMurphy said, if Tinsley gets injured, when he comes back, will the job be his?


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Like McMurphy said, if Tinsley gets injured, when he comes back, will the job be his?


What is this, tricky question? If Saras doesn't look better than Tinsley, so Tinsley would be starter again. If Saras is better at that point, why should Tinsley start?


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I expect Tinsley to start, but I see Sarunas getting a lot of playing time. I wouldn't be suprised to see both in their at the end of games. I agree with most here that it is Tinsley's job to loose.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Larry Bird said Tinsley is a future all-star, why would Carlisle bench someone who he thinks is a future all-star, im sure JT will start


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Tinsley. You don't find such talent every day. 
And Saras is the 6th man.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Tinsley's got the chemistry, Saras has the scoring-off-the-bench.

I seriously see games where maybe the pacers are playing a tough team like the heat or pistons or maybe cavs, and they're playing well but down five or so, and Saras comes in and hits 4 3's in a row... priceless.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Saras >> Tinsley

Saras is a better leader, a better shooter and a better passer than Tinsley and i really think that he deserves to start


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

deannahum said:


> better passer than Tinsley


That is horribly, horribly incorrect. Tinsley is the 3rd best passer in the NBA. Tinsley no longer makes stupid passes like he used to, but Sara makes horrible passing decisions. Tinsley has much better court vision.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

big pacer 20 said:


> Larry Bird said Tinsley is a future all-star, why would Carlisle bench someone who he thinks is a future all-star, im sure JT will start


Larry Bird said that over a year ago, I doubt he thinks so anymore. Tinsley was a horrible disappointment last season.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Larry Bird said that over a year ago, I doubt he thinks so anymore. Tinsley was a horrible disappointment last season.


I couldn't disagree more. It was his best scoring year by far, and the rest of his game was per usual. In my opinion, he was the reason we won the Boston series, and there is no way the Pacers wouldn't have been swept with AJ starting against Detroit.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> In my opinion, he was the reason we won the Boston series, and there is no way the Pacers wouldn't have been swept with AJ starting against Detroit.


Probably true, but Anthony Johnson is just a backup. but when the best you can say for a guy is that he's better than your backup, it's time to stop talking about him as a future All-Star.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Probably true, but Anthony Johnson is just a backup. but when the best you can say for a guy is that he's better than your backup, it's time to stop talking about him as a future All-Star.



But if he wins games while playing well, then it's not time to stop talking.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> But if he wins games while playing well, then it's not time to stop talking.


But its not as if the pacers won't win with one player starting over the other. They look to win 50 plus games with either player starting, I think the competition will push them both to be better players overall.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> But its not as if the pacers won't win with one player starting over the other. They look to win 50 plus games with either player starting, I think the competition will push them both to be better players overall.


Yeah alot like bringing in a new QB to challenge your veteran QB, They are going to feed off each other. JT knows the spotlight is on. He will turn it up a notch. This is a win-win situation either way.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yeah alot like bringing in a new QB to challenge your veteran QB, They are going to feed off each other. JT knows the spotlight is on. He will turn it up a notch. This is a win-win situation either way.


Said it like a true champ :clap: .....

Good job Pacersfan23.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SianTao said:


> What is this, tricky question? If Saras doesn't look better than Tinsley, so Tinsley would be starter again. If Saras is better at that point, why should Tinsley start?


Uhh.. yeah, it's a tricky question. The point is, if Tinsley gets injured, will he lose that starting job for good, or will he work his way back to the starter?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> The more interesting question to me is, after he gets injured for ten or twenty games and Jasikevicius takes his starting spot, will Tinsley get his spot back when he returns from the injury?


This could be Kenny Anderson all over again, so I just hope Tinsley stays motivated.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> This could be Kenny Anderson all over again, so I just hope Tinsley stays motivated.


Except that Anderson is a little more talented than Sarunas. jk, I'm not too sure about that, but I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Saras will be starting PG for sure-it only will take some time to adapt to new rules.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Except that Anderson is a little more talented than Sarunas. jk, I'm not too sure about that, but I wouldn't be suprised.


keep in mind kenny was old when we got him....


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes I believe he was 33 and an old out of shape 33 at that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Kenny Anderson was awful as a Pacer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Kenny Anderson was awful as a Pacer.


He wasn't awful until Jamaal Tinsley took his spot. He was pretty bad in the limited minutes he was given as a 3rd stringer.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He wasn't awful until Jamaal Tinsley took his spot. He was pretty bad in the limited minutes he was given as a 3rd stringer.



Which is understandable for any player, regardless of who it is, who is forced into being a 3rd stringer.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Larry Bird said that over a year ago, I doubt he thinks so anymore. Tinsley was a horrible disappointment last season.


He was? He--along with Reg--was the reason we even made the playoffs. He was definitely the reason we won that Boston series. Seriously, this guy always gets hated on, but name 5 better young point guards. I bet that you will have trouble finding five better period, especially for this team.

I expect these two to finish games together quite often, if the opponents personel allows them both to be out there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I say Tinsley is gonna start but their minutes are gonna be about the same, maybe 24 and 24.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley was extemely clutch last year. He hit quite a few three pointers at key moments in the 4th. Him and Saranus in to close out would be great, but AJ is also pretty good in the clutch.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> He--along with Reg--was the reason we even made the playoffs.


Not true, I mean Reggie was definetly the reason, but not my man Tins, he was hurt almost all of the last 1/2 of the season, so he didn't help get us there...
However he was the reason we got past the C's because he totally changed our team with his quickness, passing, and his ability to get his own shots...
I really hope that J.T. remains healthy this season, because he is vital to our team, and unless he gets hurt b4 the fall, he should, and will be our starter.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah AJ was clutch the last few months of the season , hitting some big shots down the strectch when needed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Not true, I mean Reggie was definetly the reason, but not my man Tins, he was hurt almost all of the last 1/2 of the season, so he didn't help get us there...


He helped us for the first half of the season. Without him we might've lost 8 extra games and not made the playoffs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He helped us for the first half of the season. Without him we might've lost 8 extra games and not made the playoffs.



You're 200% right, and how could I forget that huge game he had against the Heat in Miami, where he had something like 33 pts. and just destroyed the Heat....


*Go PaCeRs!!!! *


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question_050728.html

Pacers.com takes a look at the Tinsley and Bender injury situations.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tinsley will definately head into the season as the starting PG, and I'm pretty confident he will remain at that spot for most of the season. I think a lot of European fans here are overrating Sarunas. Sure he was great in Europe, but so was Ibrahim Kutluay and look at the impact he had in the NBA last season. However, I can definately see Sarunas getting some quality minutes off the bench, providing that spark of energy that the Pacers will definately need.


----------

